# Holzfforma chainsaws - the blue STIHL MS660



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Chinese knock-off of the Stihl 660 for $400ish. Just curious if anyone here has taken the plunge on one of these. 

With a stable full of Stihl saws already, I'm not interested in the least. Just curious how these saws perform. 

Their claim is that most/all of its parts are interchangeable with the Stihl... from the looks of them, a little orange paint and a decal... buyer beware!

https://www.amazon.com/Famertec-Hol...ma+g660&qid=1583803853&sprefix=holzff&sr=8-10


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I looked into them a while back. Did some reading on forums and watched ytube. You can purchase the kits much cheaper. A couple guys out there assembling them for a total cost of what you gave above. In kit form they are orange & white. Holzforma gets around patents by keeping them in kit form. They do several Sthl parts upgrades iirc - wrist pin, crank bearings, trigger.

I contacted Holzforma asking how well two of their 660's would run on an 84" double ended bar chainsaw mill. They responded telling me to hold off as they will soon have an 880.

There is also Husqvarna knock offs. Some people are purchasing them just to get away from the non-adjustable carbs the are being shoved down our throats.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Some people are purchasing them just to get away from the non-adjustable carbs the are being shoved down our throats.[/QUOTE]

It's created a real strong market for used/rebuilt saws also. The newest saw I own is an auto-tune. It doesn't bother me that I can't adjust the carb, but I don't care for the idiotic grey paint, the combined choke/stop lever, the primer bulb or the flippy caps.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

wyandot said:


> Some people are purchasing them just to get away from the non-adjustable carbs the are being shoved down our throats.


It's created a real strong market for used/rebuilt saws also. The newest saw I own is an auto-tune. It doesn't bother me that I can't adjust the carb, but I don't care for the idiotic grey paint, the combined choke/stop lever, the primer bulb or the flippy caps.[/QUOTE]

Porting, intake and muffler mods are not compatible with auto-tune. Can't really blame it on the company's. They're just trying to keep up with ridiculous green standards.

A good example is a consumer weedeater my wife purchased. The starting instructions alone tell the story. IIRC, press primer, turn on full choke, now pull 5 times, move to half choke pull ??? Times. They're starving the pc of junk of fuel to the point I had to run it on choke most of the short time I use it spitting sputtering and blowing extra gas in to the atmosphere. About the time its warmed up I am done with the job. Fixed that problem sawing notches into the carb adjustment screws. Once hi n lo were set it starts with one or two pulls and runs like a top. There is BS in the exhaust as well. I can't evwn imagine how most homeowners get by who are less than mechanically inclined. It's just like the epa gas can debacle, any can made after the 90's cause me to spill more fuel, drill holes, fill the landfill with junk cans etc. that it more than negates their intended purposes. It's so retarded I often wonder if its all just for commerce.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

CHASINEYES said:


> It's created a real strong market for used/rebuilt saws also. The newest saw I own is an auto-tune. It doesn't bother me that I can't adjust the carb, but I don't care for the idiotic grey paint, the combined choke/stop lever, the primer bulb or the flippy caps.


Porting, intake and muffler mods are not compatible with auto-tune. Can't really blame it on the company's. They're just trying to keep up with ridiculous green standards.

A good example is a consumer weedeater my wife purchased. The starting instructions alone tell the story. IIRC, press primer, turn on full choke, now pull 5 times, move to half choke pull ??? Times. They're starving the pc of junk of fuel to the point I had to run it on choke most of the short time I use it spitting sputtering and blowing extra gas in to the atmosphere. About the time its warmed up I am done with the job. Fixed that problem sawing notches into the carb adjustment screws. Once hi n lo were set it starts with one or two pulls and runs like a top. There is BS in the exhaust as well. I can't evwn imagine how most homeowners get by who are less than mechanically inclined. It's just like the epa gas can debacle, any can made after the 90's cause me to spill more fuel, drill holes, fill the landfill with junk cans etc. that it more than negates their intended purposes. It's so retarded I often wonder if its all just for commerce.[/QUOTE]

There are a few guys out there modding auto-tune and m-tronic saws, but the list ain't very long.


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

Quack Addict said:


> Chinese knock-off of the Stihl 660 for $400ish. Just curious if anyone here has taken the plunge on one of these.
> 
> With a stable full of Stihl saws already, I'm not interested in the least. Just curious how these saws perform.
> 
> ...


Have rebuilt Stihl chainsaws using china built kits,jug,piston,rings,seals,bearings,and wrist pin.Many worked hard after break in,no customer complaints!


----------

